# 2 babys 2 fathers + under 21



## Shireena__x

anybody got any views testimonys etc
really interested
:flower:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol I'm a little confused on what your asking? 
has anyone been through this on here?


----------



## Ablaski17

yah iam with you on that Iam pretty confused could you explain a little more?


----------



## carolyn_s

I think she means is anyone (or know of anyone) under 21 with 2 kids with diff dads... and what are your views/opinions on it...x


----------



## AppleBlossom

Yes I do know a girl who is nearly 19 and she has 2 children to 2 different dad's. I don't think it's great but if that's what she wants to do then fine by me


----------



## aob1013

It's not ideal, but if she's a good Mummy .. what does it matter :shrug: x


----------



## FierceAngel

i dont think it makes a difference to their parenting ability.. just like teen mums older mums.. good and bad in every group..

i think the issue is usually with perception...

if i told you my mum had me at 16 and then my brother at 19 with my step dad.. so we have diff dads.. you would think umm maybe my mum is a waste of space...

if i then told you my mum was one of the strongest people i know.. she worked part time from as early as i can remember.. she went to uni after doing night college to get her gcses etc and is now a head teacher doing her masters degree...

x


----------



## jenniferannex

i have a friend who had her first baby at 16, then another one at 18 with a different dad. i really dont think it matters.

if you knew someone with 2 babys under 21 with the same dad would you think different?

aslong as she loves the children i dont see how it matters.


----------



## flutterbywing

jenniferannex said:


> if you knew someone with 2 babys under 21 with the same dad would you think different?
> 
> .

I was thinking this, I had 2 kids by 20 and 3 by 22, ok so they all have the same dad but what difference does that make.


----------



## jenniferannex

flutterbywing said:


> jenniferannex said:
> 
> 
> if you knew someone with 2 babys under 21 with the same dad would you think different?
> 
> .
> 
> I was thinking this, I had 2 kids by 20 and 3 by 22, ok so they all have the same dad but what difference does that make.Click to expand...

exactly :thumbup: and i dont think any less of you :flower: xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I agree with everyone else :)


----------



## carolyn_s

Im a bit out but im 22 in December, and expecting my 2nd (diff dad to my 1st DD) in August. 
My situation is far from ideal and its not how i imagined my life would turn out. I know i shouldnt but i worry that people will judge...

At the end of the day its not what i planned but i love both my girls more than anything in the world and wouldnt change it for the world!! When they are old enough i will explain to them and never be anything but honest!! If they are happy and healthy what does my age or their paternity matter?? 
I would do anything for my girls and i will always make sure they never go without! xx


----------



## JoJo16

at the end of the the day most up us single people are going to end up having another baby with a different bloke. im not bothered that people will judge the thing that is the worst is that alice will never have a full brother or sister.


----------



## carolyn_s

I have 2 brothers and one sister, they have the same dad but my mum re married and had me and i dont see them as 'half' siblings, i just consider them as my brothers and sister and i would like to think they dont see me any different to the way the see each other x


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> at the end of the the day most up us single people are going to end up having another baby with a different bloke. im not bothered that people will judge the thing that is the worst is that alice will never have a full brother or sister.

agreed!


----------



## Bunnipowder

Yep i had 2 baby's by the time i was 20 with differnt dads, you can't decide how other people live there lives I couldn't of made ex oh stay with me if he didnt want to be so should that mean iv had one baby i cant have another with a differnt man until im over 21?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I had 2 kids by the time I was 18 with the same dad, then another at 20 with a different dad... none were planned, and its deffo not how I saw my life going, but.. I wouldn't change it for the world and I'd hope noone would think any less of my parenting coz they have different dads!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

carolyn_s said:


> I have 2 brothers and one sister, they have the same dad but my mum re married and had me and i dont see them as 'half' siblings, i just consider them as my brothers and sister and i would like to think they dont see me any different to the way the see each other x

i feel the same about my brother and sister


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

My mom has 4 kids well 3 with 1 on the way from 3 different guys. She had my older brother at 16 with a Guy who was an abusive jerk then she had me at 22 and my little brother at 36, we have same dad, she was with him for 18 years and he passed away in 2008. Now she is expecting another boy from another Guy. They are all my brothers even if we have different dads having kids with different guys doesn't make u a bad person


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

As long as she's a good mum, then i don't see the problem. I think it all depends on the situation. I'm pregnant with my second, due before I turn 20. So I'm going to be a mother to two while I'm still 19, they do have the same father and we are still together though. 

xoxox


----------



## Lauraxamy

My Dad had my sister and then me 3 years later.. we have different Mums he was 18 almost 19 when he had two by different women and now he's married to my Mum with more children. I personally don't think there's anything wrong with it and I wouldn't ever think bad of anyone, if my OH hadn't stuck around then I'd want another baby and probably around the age of 21.. and it'd have to be with another man obviously... it's sometimes something you can't help if you want more children but aren't with your first childs FOB.


----------



## Natasha2605

Doesn't matter as long as the person's a good mum :) Age is just a number, it doesn't define the type of parent you are. And neither does the circumstances they were born under,I don't believe.


----------



## kenziesmommy

my best friend had 4 kids at 20 with 3 different dad's (two were twins) but she is married now and has her tubes tied and she is a very good mother she provides for them and loves and cares for them


----------



## TattiesMum

My best friend has 3 children who all have different dads (she had her eldest when she was 17) .... 

All that proves is that she has lousy taste in men :shrug: but she is the BEST mum, she's worked to make sure that her kids never went without either materially or emotionally and she is the kindest, most understanding, wonderful, non-judgemental, balanced, educated and loving person in the whole world - if there were more people like Liz in the world it would be a LOT nicer place (I know she won't read this but I love you Lizzie :hugs: )


----------



## AppleBlossom

My worst feeling when FOB left me was that Grace will never have a full brother or sister, same as me. And then I thought, I see my sisters as my "full" sisters despite having a different dad to them. It's inevitable for me to have a children by different dad's now. But there's nothing wrong with it and if you're with the right man, they shouldn't treat any of your children differently than the others whether they are biologically his or not


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I wish everyone thought about it the way you ladies do! I live 5 miles from an area which has the highest teenage pregnancy rate in the UK, and I'm afraid to say, most of these babies are the result of one night stands n clubs. So when people realise I have 3 children by 2 dads, and pregnant again by another dad, i get tarred with the 'typical camborne girl' brush. I know I'm 27 now, but I still look like a teenager, so always feel so judged whenever I go out with my 3 children.. and even more so now taht I have a bump :(


----------



## wishuwerehere

My baby is never going to have a 'full' brother or sister, but I am providing her with a stable household, everything she needs and a loving family, which is what I see everyone on here doing! Maybe it's a little unconventional but as long as your kids are happy there's nothing wrong with it...


----------



## leoniebabey

I dont see what a difference it makes ?
Not all realtionships work out and i think as were all young the single mummies and maby those in relationships now will most likely go on to meet someone else maby not now but certainly sometime in life and possibly go on to have more children, just because someones found another partner now and had a baby then i dont see the problem or difference than doing that later in life.


----------



## annawrigley

i dont see anything wrong with it :) like a lot of girls have said, noah wont have a 'full' brother or sister but its out of my hands so im not gonna get worked up about it.

having said that FOB is 19 and has 2 kids to 2 girls, but it would be 7 kids to 5 girls if it werent for the thing we cant discuss :shock: but i wont start ranting on him here haha


----------



## JoJo16

annawrigley said:


> i dont see anything wrong with it :) like a lot of girls have said, noah wont have a 'full' brother or sister but its out of my hands so im not gonna get worked up about it.
> 
> having said that FOB is 19 and has 2 kids to 2 girls, but it would be 7 kids to 5 girls if it werent for the thing we cant discuss :shock: but i wont start ranting on him here haha

oh dear! noah would have had brothers or sisters left right and centre! has he not figured out yet what makes babies or does he think they just appear lol


----------



## annawrigley

JoJo16 said:


> annawrigley said:
> 
> 
> i dont see anything wrong with it :) like a lot of girls have said, noah wont have a 'full' brother or sister but its out of my hands so im not gonna get worked up about it.
> 
> having said that FOB is 19 and has 2 kids to 2 girls, but it would be 7 kids to 5 girls if it werent for the thing we cant discuss :shock: but i wont start ranting on him here haha
> 
> oh dear! noah would have had brothers or sisters left right and centre! has he not figured out yet what makes babies or does he think they just appear lolClick to expand...

i know he already has 1 sister (half-sister..) who he never sees and probably never will. oh no he knows, he just flat out refuses to use one and then thinks theres an easy solution if it happens :dohh:


----------



## aliss

I always laugh when people knock a girl for having more than one FOB at any age! The only difference between "that girl" and other girls is that she happened to get pregnant. I highly doubt that most women on BnB have only had one partner! Not a teen myself (caught an eye of the thread on the front page), but when I was 21, I could've easily been in her position! I just never got pregnant from it so nobody knew that I was up to the same things!


----------



## JennyC

im under 19 with 2 kids ..same dad but i dont think it makes a different whether they have the same dad. Its up to the mum. I love being a mum to 2 great kids. :flower:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I had my first at 17 and I met my partner when my son was 6mths old, I was pregnant with #2 at 18 so they had different dads and I had 2 children by different men at 19 but I am still with my partner now 6 yrs on. My partner has brought up my son as his own and he does not see his dad anyway.
I think I am a good mum and I always have been lol


----------



## annawrigley

aliss said:


> I always laugh when people knock a girl for having more than one FOB at any age! The only difference between "that girl" and other girls is that she happened to get pregnant. *I highly doubt that most women on BnB have only had one partner!* Not a teen myself (caught an eye of the thread on the front page), but when I was 21, I could've easily been in her position! I just never got pregnant from it so nobody knew that I was up to the same things!

i have :blush:
but we're not together anymore and im obviously not going to be celibate the rest of my life so its inevitable i will have kids by different dads! you make a good point tho :thumbup: if this thread was titled '2 sexual partners by 21' i doubt anyone would bat an eyelid! x


----------



## tasha41

aliss said:


> I always laugh when people knock a girl for having more than one FOB at any age! The only difference between "that girl" and other girls is that she happened to get pregnant. I highly doubt that most women on BnB have only had one partner! Not a teen myself (caught an eye of the thread on the front page), but when I was 21, I could've easily been in her position! I just never got pregnant from it so nobody knew that I was up to the same things!

Omg, exactly... some people called me a slut etc when I got pregnant... well everyone who did was also without a shred of doubt in my mind having sex... chances they used a condom EVERY SINGLE TIME slim to none, I was taking BCP... and yet because I decided I was going to step up and be responsible I was a slut lol


----------



## mandaa1220

tasha41 said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> I always laugh when people knock a girl for having more than one FOB at any age! The only difference between "that girl" and other girls is that she happened to get pregnant. I highly doubt that most women on BnB have only had one partner! Not a teen myself (caught an eye of the thread on the front page), but when I was 21, I could've easily been in her position! I just never got pregnant from it so nobody knew that I was up to the same things!
> 
> Omg, exactly... some people called me a slut etc when I got pregnant... well everyone who did was also without a shred of doubt in my mind having sex... chances they used a condom EVERY SINGLE TIME slim to none, I was taking BCP... and yet because I decided I was going to step up and be responsible I was a slut lolClick to expand...

That's one of my ultimate pet peeves. I hate when people do that or say things like she obviously didn't use protection. Anyone who knows anything about birth control knows its not 100% effective and the people who say things like that are just the ones who were in the 99% success rate... what makes them any better or "less sluttier?" 

Not calling you a slut Tasha... just making a point :kiss:


----------



## TattieHattie

i'm also one in the position to have 2 children by two different dads!.. FOB is no-where to be seen wich in my eyes is a great thing anyway!.. 
But i dont plan to have any other children by him!! lol 
i do plan to have other kids.. whenever i feel ready :D even if that means im still under 21 when i decide to do that!.. 
And one of my pet hates is other women or even men calling anybody a slut! or anything else. when its almost garenteed a simlar situation ( be whatever situation their mocking) will happen or has happened to them or real friends of theirs!.. 
i could rant on all day! lol xxx


----------



## Eve

I don't think it matters, doesn't bother me about the whole 2 different dads at a young age... unless they are bad mums, then I think... bad mum LOL but you have to know them personally to know that much about them. I worry sometimes when I see teens pregnant, and I don't agree with it for my own reasons, but I wouldn't think of them being a bad mother because they are young, or have more than one FOB. My kids have different dads, but it doesn't make me a bad mum. I think I am a pretty darn good one :winkwink: I don't think it's the best situation sometimes but I sure wasn't having anymore kids with Jake's dad! lol


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I plan on having more kids, god willing, and since FOB isn't legally aloud to be near me, it's obvious my children will have two different fathers. Whether I'm under 21 or not is a different situation.

EDIT: If they did, he'd have a lot of explaining to do :haha:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i don't see anything wrong with it.. 
i'd rather have two kids, by two different dads, at 21 - if the dad the first time round was really terrible, and just didn't know how to be a perant, then another man came along, and he was perfect father to both? then how is that wrong.. 
least the girl wouldn't be making the same mistake twice... wouldn't it be worse to have two kids at 21 by the same dad, who was really crappy? 
xxxx


----------



## emilyjade

if she is a good mum i dont see the problem :)


----------



## AriannasMama

My older brother has a different dad as me, but I never saw him as my half brother. My little girl will have an older sister with a different mom, and I hope they see each other as just sisters and not halfs or anything like that. 

As long as the mom is a good mom, why does it matter if she has different dads for her children? My OH older sister has 3 kids and they've all got different dads, but she is a great mom, while his younger sister has 2 kids with 2 dads and she just hasnt really adjusted to being a mom, so people might look at her differently.


----------

